# My first Betta!!!



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

After weeks of research and a week of preparing the aquarium I have finally got my first Betta fish. Im proud to introduce Jet li (my boyfriend seems to think he looks like him?!!?) He settled into his tank very quickly and after spending a good few hours go in and out of the ceramic pot i put in there and inbetween the plants, he has settled down to sleep just below the surface on the leaf hammock i got for him. All in all i think he's a happy little betta!

:fish:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pictures?*

POST PICTURES!!! See, now I'm curios, so if you have pictures, post them!!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds good melek. Yes we need pictures. You not getting away that easy. LOL


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

As soon as i work out how to upload from my phone i will post them. have just feed him his breakfast which he ate without a problem. im a happy betta fish owner!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good for you! Now just be careful you don't become addicted like I am.


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Bit late Chard56 I thınk I already am!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

For Betta's Anonymous call BS1-5555 ask for me.


----------

